# EA: pronounciation of عاوز - عايز



## Timmy123

Mar7aba,

When do you say 3awwizo rather than 3awzoh? Or is it just a discretionary difference in pronounciation?

3awzak or 3awwizak?

Does the same apply to shayyefny as opposed shaayefny?


----------



## cherine

Hi,

I don't think I ever heard the vowel doubled in any of these two verbs. It's always 3aawez (or 3aayez) and shaayef.

Do you have more context?


----------



## إسكندراني

3awwez would mean 'make [someone] want something'
same for shawwef.
& it would never be 3ayyez nor shayyef


----------



## Josh_

Are you asking about the pronunciation of the words in isolation, Timmy, or when pronominal suffixes are attached?


----------



## Timmy123

Josh_ said:


> Are you asking about the pronunciation of the words in isolation, Timmy, or when pronominal suffixes are attached?


 
Apologies, perhaps I wasn't clear enough; when a pronominal suffix is attached I have noticed the following:

shaayef + heyya = shayyefha (is-sitt dee, shayyefha walla la2? la2 mesh shayyefha)
3aawez + ana = 3awwezny (a3mel eeh)
3aayez + howwa = 3awwezo(h)

So the middle letter is stressed/مشدد

Again it is possible I am mishearing, but I feel certain that I have heard the following: 3awwezo, shayyefhaa.


----------



## cherine

Sorry, Timmy, I think you've misheard. It's shayef-ha, 3awzo/3ayezo...etc.
No doubling.


----------



## Abu Rashid

shawwof (doubling the middle letter) is used in Levantine Arabic, never heard it in Egyptian though. The meaning is "to make someone see" (ie. 'show to').


----------



## إسكندراني

Abu Rashid said:


> shawwof (doubling the middle letter) is used in Levantine Arabic, never heard it in Egyptian though. The meaning is "to make someone see" (ie. 'show to').


We have this, but Timmy is speaking about something else, and I agree with cherine that he must have misheard.


----------



## cherine

Yes, we have it, but we say shawwef. For example, I can ask you to show me a picture, I can see:
warriini eS-Suura
or:
shawwefni (although warriini is more common).


----------



## Timmy123

Ok this is what I am talking about: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=10834765&postcount=3

Why is there a doubling/shadda here? This is what I was referring to. And I am sure I have been hearing (or mishearing it ).

For example: gayyilak 7aalan


----------



## cherine

As I said, it's a matter of individual pronunciation.


----------



## إسكندراني

Why did you extend it to عايز?
In any case it's personal preference and one could equally say 'gaylak' or 'gayyelak'.


----------



## Interprete

Maybe you hear this because of the long vowel preceding it? I always have a hard time differenciating the two (long vowel+simple vowel vs. short vowel + doubled vowel)


----------



## Timmy123

My point is that there are indeed words which take a double/shadda - I was told this isn't the case but clearly from Iskandaraany's post the phenomenon does exist. 

I am going to be on the look out for this and try and find the videos where I heard this.


----------



## إسكندراني

Timmy123 said:


> My point is that there are indeed words which take a double/shadda - I was told this isn't the case but clearly from Iskandaraany's post the phenomenon does exist.
> 
> I am going to be on the look out for this and try and find the videos where I heard this.


جايّ has a shaddah originally but people assimilate it in speech.
عايز never had one


----------



## Pathawi

I hope that it is appropriate to add this question to this thread, rather than to start a new one:

Is there a dialect difference between عايز and عاوز in Egypt? Region? Age? Class? Education? Is it a matter of personal habit that doesn't break down demographically? Or might the same speaker use both words at different times? Or is there some other difference that I'm not thinking of? Much thanks.

---
Bob Offer-Westort
Oakland, California, USA


----------



## cherine

As far as I know, it's only a matter of personal preference/habit. We can't make any guess as to the person's class, education, place of birth/living...etc when hearing his or her pronunciation of this word.


----------

